
Ask HN: I can build free design wireframes for your MVP in 2days - cbnits
Have an Idea for long time but never started on it? We know lot of people out there have an idea and never take any action to realize the potential of their idea. I want to help you to get started by developing free wireframe designs for your idea in 2 days. At Least with wireframes, you can visualize your idea&#x27;s potential and may be you get motivated to spend more time on it. All you have to do is post here and I will contact you. If you are happy with my work then we can work on developing the MVP&#x2F;prototype. I am hoping to create a long term freelancing opportunity through this process.
======
payamb
Perfect, We are at this stage exactly what our idea, Please can you shoot me
an email on contact@creadoor.co.uk

~~~
cbnits
definitely payamb

------
harias
I tried this once. The client ran away with the wireframe, hired a couple of
unpaid interns to complete it. Just saying.

------
wesiewesie
Hi Cbnits,

Could you please drop me an email on wesie.wesie@yahoo.com

Regards

~~~
cbnits
sending you email wesiewesie

